# Attention! O&w Mirage Iii Owners



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I really like the look of this watch.....Should I sell some of my Accutrons and buy one?

It's excellent value and a real looker!

I really want a NEW mechanical automatic chronograph.Is this the one?

Your comments and advice please.

Ian


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

I haven't got one Ian but a Valjoux 7750 in a steel case for that price is incredibly good value for money.

Hawky loves his.

Can't do better for the price IMO.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I have been thinking along the same line myself. And especially now that the new baton dial is out.

So you are going to flood the market with Accutrons. Maybe then the seikos will have to go


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

neil said:


> Hawky loves his.


 Certainly do!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Alas,some Accutrons will have to go on eBay.
 






I've got far too many anyway


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I didn't know they had a baton dial now









However just tried to look at it..............

Roy - the pic won't enlarge.

Don't know if it's just a glitch on the web. Thought i'd let you know, being a good citizen & all that


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It must be your Java setrtings Paul as I have just tested it and it seems to work for me.

Here is the picture anyway for your pleasure.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> Alas,some Accutrons will have to go on eBay. I've got far too many anyway


Could you pm your user name and I'll have a look

Thanks


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> It must be your Java setrtings Paul as I have just tested it and it seems to work for me.
> 
> Here is the picture anyway for your pleasure.


 Thanking you









Tis nice indeed.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

seiko6139 said:


> I really like the look of this watch.....Should I sell some of my Accutrons and buy one?
> 
> It's excellent value and a real looker!
> 
> ...


I have one.

Pros:

- Accurate (settled from +9 sec/24h to few sec/24h)

- Quality (srew down) crown, case, dial and hands (lume also)

- Unidirection rachet bezel

- Day-date

- Sapphire chrystal

Cons:

- Bezel is a little difficult to use and personally I think 12h bezel could be handier to me.

- Where to get one









JP


----------

